# snowed on turkeys



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am heading to the Black Hills this weekend. Looks like no matter what weekend i try to plan in advance it is a given it is going to snow just before, or when I am there. In the past they will gobble in the tree, then nothing the rest of the day. Anyone figured out a way to hunt them effectively after they have been snowed on?


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

I was there in that snow and it was miserable. We planned a 3 day hunt and traveled all the way from Alabama. We bought the cheapest airline tickets we could find which were non-refundable, so we had to go. It wasn't the snow that was so bad, it was the 30+ mph winds. You couldn't hear a bird. When the weather finally broke, the birds gobbled non-stop. Saturday and Sunday were awesome. Those Merriams gobble all day long, especially after being snowed on for 2 days straight.


----------

